# The exploding Gurkha Trick



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

This seems to happen to me alot with Gurkha...


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, I thought this might be funny, but that sucks!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

that really sucks!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I've never had a problem with Gurkha, only cigar I've had explode on me thus far was a nub. Sucks though.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

These consistantly happen with gurkhas for me.. with the exception of two cigars.. The Legend Aniversario and the Nepalese Warrior... the rest are crap


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Newbie question.....what cause a cigar to explode......thanks


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

wow, I have never seen that before, can you still smoke it after it pops?


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

5point0 said:


> Newbie question.....what cause a cigar to explode......thanks


For this cigar my guess would be the cigar was rolled too tightly and the the split was caused by the heat expanding the filler tobacco to the point where it cracks the wrapper leaf.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

5point0 said:


> Newbie question.....what cause a cigar to explode......thanks


My take on this is.. it being a Gurkha


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

classic gurkha... you gotta expect about 3 out of 4 to either tunnel or split open.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

granted i haven't smoked a ton of gurkha's but i have never had this problem.
Knock on wood!
i have had this problem with RP's.


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

Strange, while smoking with a friend his cigar also turned into what he called a "shotgun" cigar and the end looked like it exploded similar to the picture. I had wondered whether he was squeezing the cigar too tight (as it looks like he does) or if he smoked it too fast. I didn't think that it could be the cigar manufactures fault that causes a cigar to explode like that.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Yikes. Between this and Don's plugged cigar thread, there is a lot of cigar disappointment goin round this week.

better luck next time!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

mc2712 said:


> Wow, I thought this might be funny, but that sucks!


Now this is funny!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I've noticed recently that my smokes seem to get very tight-feeling about an inch away from the band. Fearing that this might happen, I take the band off as soon as I can. Kind of like unbuttoning the top button of your pants after a night at the buffet. Haven't had any 'sploders since. 

Also, if the ambient RH is very high, I think this might have something to do with it. Happened to me with a Monte once.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sorry for your luck


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I can't remember the last time I smoked a Gurkha! Guess you will not be buying any more of them the way it sounds.

Ok I'm not dogging Gurkha, to be honest I can't even remember the last one I smoked or what it tasted like, just a little something I notice about them. It seems a lot of new people to cigars get Gurkha crazy at first and love to buy them up and smoke them, then after time, it may take a few years, these same people don't smoke them at all! I think you can get better cigars at a cheaper price and that is prob the main reason. I think they get the new people because of their marketing including the Boxes, cool names, bands, tubes, etc.... Who knows, could be I'm just a dumba$$ and don't know what I'm talking about LOL


----------



## Super64 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hmmm. 

Not very nice. 

Although I can say, I smoke Gurkha's regularly lately and haven't had that happen........yet.......


----------



## Dangle (Oct 8, 2009)

That's awesome


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Typically I have only experienced this if it has been a rather cold air temperature/ smoking outside in winter...

Bummer!!!

I think Issacs comment about getting the band off sooner sounds logical and will try to remember that this January :brrrrrrr:



.


----------



## smokinggun (Nov 14, 2009)

Had a batch of Gurkha Regents that did something similiar but that was my only negative experience wuth Gurkha.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> I can't remember the last time I smoked a Gurkha! Guess you will not be buying any more of them the way it sounds.
> 
> Ok I'm not dogging Gurkha, to be honest I can't even remember the last one I smoked or what it tasted like, just a little something I notice about them. It seems a lot of new people to cigars get Gurkha crazy at first and love to buy them up and smoke them, then after time, it may take a few years, these same people don't smoke them at all! I think you can get better cigars at a cheaper price and that is prob the main reason. I think they get the new people because of their marketing including the Boxes, cool names, bands, tubes, etc.... Who knows, could be I'm just a dumba$$ and don't know what I'm talking about LOL


I can't speak for anyone else, but they got me with a $200 box of sticks for $80 at an online store...and they tasted so good I had to find more. Actually, I think the bands are a pain in the butt. On a robusto, they take up half the cigar, ffs!

Anywhoo, I can't say I've ever had the exploding happen...Gurkha or not.


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

Cypress said:


> Now this is funny!!


Now that was funny.

Last cigar I had the wrapper split on was a Camacho 10th Anni which was a pisser as I had just lit it. All $12.95 of it. I managed to slide the band up a little and get the draw fixed but it still made it awkward to smoke.


----------



## ericb13 (Jul 15, 2009)

I had that happen on several cigars a few weeks ago when we were having mega amounts of rain and the humidity was close to 100%. I really believe the out air humidity to be the cause, since I haven't had the problem since the weather got back to normal.


----------

